# FET How many Embryos?



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this but have been reading all your posts for a few months now! Its kept me sane i have to say. Had a BFP on our 1st ICSI attempt in March but m/c a week later. Hope to start Medicated FET in June. Just wondered if anyone knows how many embryos they put back in? Only have 2 frozen but they were frozen at Blastocyst(not sure if thats how you spell it!). The hospital have said something about only putting 1 back in because of the stage they were at when frozen. Can anyone enlighten me? 

Olivia


----------



## Ju2006 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Olivia, can't really help you with the answer on this one but I have just started d/r ready for FET.  We only have 2 x day2/grade 2 frozen embryos that they will be putting back (that is if they both survive being thawed).

Good luck with your treatment.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Blasts have a high rate of success. We put two back and got twins.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Olivia,

Sorry to hear about your mc hun   .  The number of embies to transfer is very dependent on your clinic, we have always managed to have 2 transfered but have not had blasts.  I believe that you can still have 2 transfered but your chances of twins significantly increases and clinics are supposed to be reducing multiple pregnancies.  We have told our new clinic that we want 2 transfered each time and the doc was very happy with our position.  Thank goodness.  On FET, its much kinder on your body so more relaxing for you.

Good luck with your FET, sending you loads and loads of     .

Ells


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Olivia said:


> Thanks for all your replies girls!
> 
> Ells suppose your right about each clinic being different, seeing our consultant this month so will double check all our questions with him(we have a list!) The idea of a FET sounds much better on the body from what i have read however what was a shock was the a medicated FET lasts roughly as long as a fresh cycle so was a bit disappointed by that. Did you have medicated or natural FET hon?
> 
> Olivia xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Olivia,

We had pages of questions when we were going through ours.  The embryologist we had was not the most professional which really upset me, but we spoke to our consultant who was lovely and re-assured us but it was meant to be for our last 2 frosties.  I had a medicated FET for each et we had because of the hospital not being open at weekends   .    A medicated fet is about 4 weeks long, and much easier on the body.  When we have an FET again we are going for a natural one as we havent done this before - hopefully though (staying positive     ) we will be sucessful on the fresh ET when we have our next fresh cycle.

Good luck hun, hope that it all goes well. 

Ells


----------



## WildLife (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi Olivia

I don't know if it is different with FET but 2 seems to be the norm. Over 40 they do three non frosties but I have been told only 2 frosties because the success rate is high.

If you're NHS I think (and I could be wrong but I have a friend going NHS and she was told) they tend to be very cautious and put back one.

I find that stopping the train from running away and asking them is hard but worth it.  You're lying there with more emotions than should be possible for one human being and they're telling you life changing things.  No wonder we can't remember/don't ask.

I have taken to telling them I WANT twins so they stop 'warning' me!   Like that would be a problem at 42 after 5 active years of trying.  

Anyway, most importantly, best of luck.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you for your replies everyone! Spoke to our consultant today who informed me that on a FET they would put back 2  Blasts(if they survived the thaw obviously) but would only put back 1 if they were Blasts from a fresh cycle. So just thought i would let you know.

Olivia xxxxxxx


----------

